# EatSmart Precision Body Fat Scale -- Anyone else ?



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

Just a brief review.

I had my bf% checked in a (professional) bod pod last week and it was 20.1%, and then I saw this scale and wondered how accuarate it was. I don't really want to pay $75 for the bod pod every time I want my bf% checked.

And 5 days after the bod pod measurement of 20.1%, I checked my bf in the morning (after fast) using this scale and it measured at 19.8%.

So I can only assume this scale is close enough to be good. Anyone else have an opinion on this scale.

Amazon.com: EatSmart Precision GetFit Digital Body Fat Scale w/ 400 lb. Capacity & Auto Recognition Technology: Health & Personal Care


----------



## jrastories (Aug 2, 2008)

As with any of them it is a reference point, you are looking for consistency. Try it for a few days to see how much variance you get with it. Then you can use it to follow trends over a longer period of time. It may not be a true representation of your Body composition but it will show you trends. 

A few weeks ago I was lucky and took part in a friends study where I had a DEXA (it uses X-rays to estimate body composition) done, also at my work we have an IN Body 510 which is a bio-impedance machine. On the Sunday evening the In-body measured me a 9.9% and I did the DEXA on Monday which gave a reading of 10.1 (this was taken a week after a 100km race). Also I have taken some measurements with the InBody a few times and they seem to be following the trends I should see with my training and racing schedule. 

Remember the Bio-impedance is affected by hydration so make sure you do your measurements when you get up in the morning or at the same time every day about the same time after eating or drinking anything.


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

jrastories said:


> Remember the Bio-impedance is affected by hydration so make sure you do your measurements when you get up in the morning or at the same time every day about the same time after eating or drinking anything.


Yes, I makes sure I am in fasting. So mornings only. Naked, fasting, and post pee-pee.

Just to document my progress 
August 2011 -- 35% bf
August 2013 -- 25% bf
July 2014 -- 19% bf.

Hoping to get to 15%.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

JRA is correct. I posted this another thread of yours, but as long as you have a feeling for the error rate between the two, a home body fat scale is the way to go. I bought a Tanita, had it for more than 10 years now. It's within 3%, which for me is fine.


----------

